# Scientists Invent Ice Cream That Doesn't Melt



## NancyNGA (Aug 19, 2016)

I assume they are talking about _real_ ice cream---the kind made of just cream, milk, sugar, eggs and vanilla. 






Article

This is different from the great Walmart ice cream sandwich controversy of 2014.

Walmart ice cream sandwiches do not melt


----------



## Falcon (Aug 19, 2016)

Ice cream is SUPPOSED to melt!  It went all over my shirt front and sometimes still does.

I'd be hesitant to buy or use ice cream that didn't melt.

These guys on the internet are always scaring the daylights out of a lot of people just to get their voice heard.

This same guy is now telling us about Heinz ketchup (catsup??  whatever because it has a little bit of sugar in it.

Of COURSE it does.....to offset the acidity in the tomatoes. Ever since I was a kid, we've had a bottle of Heinz ketchup on the
table or in the cupboard.  BFD!  I tune this guy out.


----------



## Carla (Aug 19, 2016)

That used to be part of the fun when I was a kid, eating it fast before it ran down the side of your cone. I say this, don't add anything extra to our food. Ice cream is a perfect food, not in need of any improvement!


----------



## Goldfynche (Aug 19, 2016)

Let's just wait and see what Ben&Jerry have to say about it!


----------



## NancyNGA (Aug 19, 2016)

Now, now, Falcon, take a deep breath and calm down.  :grin:   A coin flip was used to decide whether to put in *Food* or *Humor*.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Aug 19, 2016)

I think they should leave ice cream alone. When I was a kid my dog took care of the drips and we both were happy.


----------

